# Riders take a water but leave no tip!



## KleverK (Sep 25, 2018)

I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.

Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

KleverK said:


> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip?


Yes



KleverK said:


> Should I stop being generous


Yes


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Like a stupid ant, I put a 12 pack of water in my car when I started. Once it ran out I didn't bother replacing it. I offer a charger if someone mentions their phone is dying but that's about it as far as "great amenities" goes.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Why are you providing anything? Point A to Point B. That's it. Uber doesn't pay well enough to justify providing anything more.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I provide safe, reliable transportation from point A to point B. No water for ungrateful people to sip from and leave 98% full, no snacks for people to eat then stash trash in the back seat, no charging cables that will be stolen, no gum to be left stuck to the seats or carpet, and no aux cord for people to play their shitty music in my car. 

JUST.
SAFE.
TRANSPORTATION.

It works for me, but maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

When somebody offers me water, I give them one star. Offer to stop at a convenience store, nothing more.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Stupid Ants SMH


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

At least OP is honest about his motivation for providing water. Tips! I get so sick of the posters who say, “ah gee, it gets hot here, I’m a nice person, my poor riders need wawa.” Lame!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> At least OP is honest about his motivation for providing water. Tips! I get so sick of the posters who say, "ah gee, it gets hot here, I'm a nice person, my poor riders need wawa." Lame!


That just means they are in their first summer doing rideshare. They have some humanity left in them. Second summer they won't care.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

STOP DOING THIS NOW!!! YOU ARE THE ONE DUCKING IT UP FOR THE REST OF US. NOW OAX EX0EDR WATER BECAUSE OF YOU. STOP NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Back when rates used to be three times what they are now it made sense to provide some freebies. Now that it's no longer the case stop giving away free stuff in anticipation of tips. Good pax will tip you regardless, not because you gave them water or gums.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

KleverK said:


> Should I stop being generous


Yes


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


You just made the same mistake many of us made when we were new ants. Amenities get you literally nothing except garbage in your car, water spilled on your seats, and empty water bottles wedged into the side of your door/seat pockets. STOP!


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I started out with water and candies. Now I just keep mints in the back. The mints are more for me than them, as I have a very low tolerance for nasty breath. If they talk and I smell it, I mention the mints. Normally they take the hint. 

Recently, I put a small label on the back of the front headrest that states water bottles are available for $1


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Riders assume that you the driver must already be rich since you can afford to give away free bottles of water, therefore no tip is needed to pad your bank account.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Obviously you are buying the WRONG BRAND of water


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I offer wit, sarcasm and if the situation calls for it, a punch in the face.....am I offering too much???


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I offer wit, sarcasm and if the situation calls for it, a punch in the face.....am I offering too much???


Unless you have a mean punch you are certainly not overdoing it with the wit and sarcasm


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Just for clarification, the majority of us are laughing at, not with you. People seem to confuse the two these days.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

KleverK said:


> Riders take a water but leave no tip!


*But where is water? You see water? Show me water! There IS no water! You are a very bad man!*
(to paraphrase Babu Bhatt)


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

This is another thing Uber started to recommend to drivers that only benefits the company and riders and has done nothing but set unrealistic expectations for drivers to meet in order to get a good rating or god forbid a tip.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bluto1899 said:


> This is another thing Uber started to recommend to drivers that only benefits the company and riders and has done nothing but set unrealistic expectations for drivers to meet in order to get a good rating or god forbid a tip.


I fluctuate between 4.94 and 4.95. I Longhaul them from Point A To B safely and don't leave them covered in bodily fluids at the end of the trip.

That's really all they should expect.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Point A.........................safe ride........................Point B

Sit back shut up.

4.97 over 3,000 rides I don’t stop at drive thrus unless compensated in cash. If they put in an extra stop at the 5 minute mark rides over. Pretty simple.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Pax ohh free water
Thanks sucker


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Plenty of threads in these walls about simple basic stuff, like not giving out water or candy.

If you try it and it works for you, great!

But after 9 months, you are just NOW figuring out that it doesnt pay? Ouch.

Read some of the other threads, no need to reinvent the wheel. The search bar is your friend.


----------



## olvittstl (Sep 25, 2018)

I know when I started Uber recommended having water or gum. I thought about getting it and forgot. I have since realized I don’t need to do this.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

olvittstl said:


> I know when I started Uber recommended having water or gum. I thought about getting it and forgot. I have since realized I don't need to do this.


There are so many sites out there that say you need something to be a good driver. Uber says high rated drivers provide water and candy. As you learn, this really only helps Uber look good and you get nothing extra. It also sets expectations for certain riders from other drivers. Certain ride share help sites say you need to pay for this light up trade dress or these fancy seat back signs, which by the way they provide links through their sites so that you can buy through them (and they can get a kick back).

You need four things (imo) for basic ride share;
1. Appropriate car
2. Cell phone
3. Cell phone mount
4. Dash cam


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Keep water visible in your car, if a Pax asks for one tell them you sell them for $1.25. I bet you get $2 and a "keep the change".


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I always have one large Deluge water from AM/PM sitting in my cup holder. I gotta stay hydrated somehow.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I only give water out to certain people. Mainly people I pick up at the airport going a decent distance. They appreciate it because you can't bring water on a plane. If they're going to a hotel I offer another bottle or two because they appreciate not having to buy it. My tips have increased, especially by business travelers


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## UberScottChicago (Sep 26, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Why are you providing anything? Point A to Point B. That's it. Uber doesn't pay well enough to justify providing anything more.


Water and any snacks you provide are tax deductions..


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberScottChicago said:


> Water and any snacks you provide are tax deductions..


Meh, maybe I'll buy those and consume them at my real job.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


No you're a fool for making the same mistake for 9 months straight.

Ok that was a little harsh.. everyone makes mistakes. 
Sorry dude


----------



## BOUNCE DRIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

you have to earn tips, the idea that people are tippers or not is urban myth. I earn tips all the time, I have charger cables, water (the expensive stuff) mints, candy and gum. I have a custom sound system with a custom pax created playlist, I make multiple stops never complain about it and if possible I even open and close the door for pax. I used to think people were either tippers or not, then I learned from people how you can actually earn tips, so if not getting tips driving for Uber it's on you, plenty of opportunity for Uber tips. The expensive water did the trick, don't proved cheapy water, pax will feel insulted.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> you have to earn tips, the idea that people are tippers or not is urban myth. I earn tips all the time, I have charger cables, water (the expensive stuff) mints, candy and gum. I have a custom sound system with a custom pax created playlist, I make multiple stops never complain about it and if possible I even open and close the door for pax. I used to think people were either tippers or not, then I learned from people how you can actually earn tips, so if not getting tips driving for Uber it's on you, plenty of opportunity for Uber tips. The expensive water did the trick, don't proved cheapy water, pax will feel insulted.


If you say so


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> you have to earn tips, the idea that people are tippers or not is urban myth. I earn tips all the time, I have charger cables, water (the expensive stuff) mints, candy and gum. I have a custom sound system with a custom pax created playlist, I make multiple stops never complain about it and if possible I even open and close the door for pax. I used to think people were either tippers or not, then I learned from people how you can actually earn tips, so if not getting tips driving for Uber it's on you, plenty of opportunity for Uber tips. The expensive water did the trick, don't proved cheapy water, pax will feel insulted.


Ha Ha, not taking the bait! Should be good for about 8-9 replies.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> you have to earn tips, the idea that people are tippers or not is urban myth. I earn tips all the time, I have charger cables, water (the expensive stuff) mints, candy and gum. I have a custom sound system with a custom pax created playlist, I make multiple stops never complain about it and if possible I even open and close the door for pax. I used to think people were either tippers or not, then I learned from people how you can actually earn tips, so if not getting tips driving for Uber it's on you, plenty of opportunity for Uber tips. The expensive water did the trick, don't proved cheapy water, pax will feel insulted.


Youre adorible.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KleverK said:


> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip?


No, you're a fool for thinking that offering more than bare minimum should earn you a tip.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I give nothing. Why? Taxicabs gave nothing except for a safe ride and they got tipped. Why should we give more for less? These people already are getting a cheap ride yet lament about how expensive it is. Too expensive? Ride the bus or pool with someone else.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The only thing I offer is conversation


----------



## UberScottChicago (Sep 26, 2018)

So wait, you pay for all that stuff just to get tips that you have to use to pay for more stuff? I'm sure your giving more away without receiving a tip than you are with a tip. I get tips all the time. All I provide is a clean vehicle, conversation, and chargers. The chargers paid for themselves in tips the first day I used them. Ever hear "the more overhead you have the less you make"? Plus Uber tells us not to let people eat or drink in our vehicles but yet you hand out candy and water for them to eat and drink. So confusing...


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


Just in case somebody hasn't mentioned YES!!!!!!!

LoL


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Did waters my first year...stopped and my rating went up.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Did waters my first year...stopped and my rating went up.


My experience as well. Stop giving out freebies and rating goes up. It's very counterintuitive. I've wasted an enormous amount of time thinking about this weird paradox.

But I do know that either of us could now offer a water to a pax and be praised by the pax for it and not even have to hand out a water. It's more of a timing thing than anything else.

However, I haven't totally expunged myself of my ant ways as I do have charging cables available should a pax request it. I try and focus on longer trips so there is a need for charging for many folks (especially for those with iPhones).


----------



## Wins (May 9, 2017)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


Chalk it up as a learning experience. Fortunately that was not one i had to learn. Declining non surge or low surge pool was the main one for me..


----------



## BOUNCE DRIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Did waters my first year...stopped and my rating went up.


you need the most expensive water you can find, cheapy stuff hurts ratings and no tips.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

6k trips and I offer no amenities. Well I do have iPhone and Andriod chargers but it’s rare that anyone takes me up on those. I started out with small water bottles and quickly dispensed with that idea as it wasn’t increasing my tips. I do great with tips without all that stuff and am at a 4.94 on Uber and 4.96 Lyft.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I really enjoy when pax complain it’s hot when it’s in the middle of summer months , that’s when I usually turn off my a/c tell them it’s broke and open up a nice fresh cold bottle water for me lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> you need the most expensive water you can find, cheapy stuff hurts ratings and no tips.


Thanks cuz I only see from $100-$150 a week in tips now...

And only a 4.97 rating


----------



## lyftonlyfulltime (Nov 29, 2017)

I get the fancy bottles at the recycling place and fill them up with tap water and a little cocaine.......works every time.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I cringe at myself when I remember that that I did the water and candy thing.


----------



## BOUNCE DRIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

Immortal said:


> 6k trips and I offer no amenities. Well I do have iPhone and Andriod chargers but it's rare that anyone takes me up on those. I started out with small water bottles and quickly dispensed with that idea as it wasn't increasing my tips. I do great with tips without all that stuff and am at a 4.94 on Uber and 4.96 Lyft.


you anecdotal evidence suggests people are simply either a tipper or non tipper, as I mentioned a driver can earn tips, but it takes effort and very gratifying to see that $1 for opening the door and cheerfully making the extra stops. Every driver should be able to earn an extra $10 per day from their extra work.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

UberScottChicago said:


> Water and any snacks you provide are tax deductions..


Of course you have POS receipts and submit sales tax collected to the State. Right?


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


I offer 500ml bottles to all pax - including pool, express, X, and Select. The cash tips I have received in 5 months easily cover this minor expense for at least the rest of the year. Pax are very appreciative of having bottled water available. I don't expect anything in return. I don't offer bottled water specifically for tips, it's just the way I roll. Some pax take a few sips and leave the bottle behind, some consume the whole bottle and leave it on the floor, many take one with them after asking if it's okay. I know when I get out of customs at the airport after having flown half way around the world, I like to sit in an air conditioned car and be able to hydrate myself. I also run the A/C in my vehicle 90% of the time, not so much for their benefit but for mine. I like the air cool when I am driving. I have no idea if having bottled water available leads to extra tips and I really don't care. I provide a service and providing water is just part of the way I do so. I also help to load and unload large bags, I open up doors for pax when it calls for it. I treat every one the same with the same respect and I always give every pax a 5 star rating, cause pax ratings are meaningless to me. I have consistently maintained a 5.0 to 4.99 rating over 1000 rides.

I don't concern myself with tips - some weeks they are great, some weeks not so much. Tips have no impact whatsoever on my performance.


----------



## ubmlb30 (Aug 21, 2018)

Here in Australia, I offer 500ml waters, mints and iPhone charger and the aux cord is hidden, on request only. I rarely work past midinight and try my hardest, at all costs, to avoid teenagers and spoilt little 18-23 uni students.
I get a mixed bag of people who are too shy to take anything, to people who kindly ask “can I have this water/a mint?” to the selfish people who just dive in and take stuff. I give 4 stars if they leave mint wrapper on the floor or even worse leave me their half drunken bottle of water in the holder (disgusting behaviour that makes me want to go live on an island).
I pretty much never get tips, sadly. I’ve only had a few tips from super nice people who seem to pity my working conditions after asking me questions, never for the water, mints or helping with airport luggage. Never for “above and beyond”. I’m poor, but far out, if I had money, and walked into my Uber, I’d throw me a few dollars.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberScottChicago said:


> Water and any snacks you provide are tax deductions..


OK, so it's a tax deduction? Many people make the mistake that that means it's free, it's not!!!

All a tax deduction means is that it can offset taxable income so if you are in the 15% tax bracket and you spend $100 on water, you could deduct the expense and pay $15 less in taxes, that's it, you are still out $85 bucks!!! It's not worth it, still costs you money and you get few or no tips for it.

When Uber was telling Uber Black drivers to do it, it made sense, that was a $3.00 a mile ride. Not at todays rates or service.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> The only thing I offer is conversation
> 
> View attachment 262379


You should preface this with your market being a top 10 tourist destination. Happy people doing fun things vs grump ppl just out of work living day to day.

As with EVERYTHING Uber.. *THE MARKET MATTERS*.


----------



## Chuck "NRA member" Steaak (Sep 29, 2018)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


No more waters.


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

Do you have a tip jar?


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Never forget the Uber trip I took in Cairo where an obviously new and very eager-to-please driver immediately offered us a plate of freshly -made baklava and other middle eastern pastries, along with a tray of candies and mints! He had a huge smile and seemed so happy to see us! I had no problem adding a nice tip for him.

That said, my pax get nothing from me but a quick, safe, no-nonsense ride to where they're going, conversation if they're interested, a polite demeanor and maybe assistance loading and unloading the trunk. 

If asked, I will unplug my own phone for the duration of the trip to give them a quick charge, but it's an iPhone, so only a lightning connector. I have been meaning to pick up one of those longer cords with multiple plugs on it, because honestly, giving them a little of my car's juice costs me nothing, and it's a nice little extra.

But I'm not baking any baklava.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If they’re not going to tip at least make sure they don’t take any water.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


U have been fooled by a con artist. Your losing... STOP


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


Giving out water won't generate tips.

Your much better off selling water for 50c a bottle than giving it away and expecting tips.

When i had a bigger car i could make a killing selling water for $1.50 a bottle, sitting in parking lots out by the tourist areas with lots of foot traffic.


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

Riders who take water NEVER ever tip. Pool/shared will take every single bottle without asking...and sometimes the entire candy jar! No more freebies allowed!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You guys are full of it....8>O

I always have spring water...

And just a few tips pays for it....8>)

Rakos


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

Rakos said:


> You guys are full of it....8>O
> 
> I always have spring water...
> 
> ...


That's still zero tips! Haha


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


stop with the water.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I did water. I tested for full weeks with or without and didn't see any change in tips, so I don't bother anymore.

Most people didn't take them anyway. 

If there's another "gimmick" that may increase tips I would certainly try it. I think water is more of an Uber joke now.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KleverK said:


> I have made small waters available for passengers since I started nearly 9 months ago. I have received fewer than a dozen tips and never from a passenger who took a water.
> 
> Am I a fool to think offering more than bare minimum should earn me a tip? Should I stop being generous or label my waters with something that suggests tipping is expected?


I ONLY offer water to airport riders on a LONG trip. Otherwise, no water to anyone. It DOES NOT affect tips or ratings. 
In fact, it might make them worse, I dunno, for some strange reason.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Do you drive Black? If so try Fiji Water, they look classier than Kirkland or Kroger. I usually give out between 5-10 bottles a week, chilled, usually generates $5-20 per pax that I hand one to. Do NOT leave bottles sitting out, offer them one as they’re getting in. Having them chilled adds a nice touch.

If you drive X lose the free handouts immediately!!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Only time I gave out water was a drunk girl that got it all in the bag. Not a drop on herself or my car. She got water and a mint. I also stopped and made her companions buy her some crackers.

Other than that, I gave out fun size candies for Halloween, candy canes in December, and plastic necklaces with puzzle pieces on them for a Polar Plunge to benefit Autism. My son has Autism. It was sort of a "thank you" that got me a good amount of generous tips.

Other than that, a safe ride and good conversation if they want it, or peace and quiet if they don't.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> you need the most expensive water you can find, cheapy stuff hurts ratings and no tips.


You should start handing out:
*ACQUA DI CRISTALLO TRIBUTO A MODIGLIANI*
If you cant afford the best at least give out one of these cheaper options:
*KONA NIGARI WATER*
*FILLICO*
Or
*BLING*(if you are on a budget)


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

This Thread inspired me to go shopping. I purchased a Metallica and justice for all shirt, a shirt with the Slayer guitarist, and a Kiss T-shirt. All of them are black, of course.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

corniilius said:


> This Thread inspired me to go shopping. I purchased a Metallica and justice for all shirt, a shirt with the Slayer guitarist, and a Kiss T-shirt. All of them are black, of course.


Rock 'n Roll!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Mista T said:


> If you say so


So basic it's funny! I'm liking ur style mr.t!


----------

